# Prostatakrebs > Gesundheitspolitik, Recht und Soziales >  PET/CT Kostenübernahme Techniker Kasse

## marsjürg

Hallo,
vor einiger Zeit wurde von einem Betroffenem im Forum berichtet,dass die TK neuerdings die Kosten für eine PET/CT übernähme.
Ich habe eine entsprechende Anfrage an die TK gestellt mit dem Ergebnis, dass bei PK keine Kosten übernommen werden. Die Kostenübernahme soll nur für nichtkleinzelligen Lungenkarzinome gelten.
Weiß jemand Genaueres?
Gruß Jürgen

----------


## reisch

Hallo marsjürg,

ich bin bei der TK versichert und habe das PET-CT bekommen. Allerdings in der Uniklinik Münster. Ich brauchte eine Einweisung meines Urologen zur vorklinischen Aufnahme, danach ging es recht zügig. Dass ich dann mit dem Urologen Stress hatte, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Leider war die Untersuchung bei mir zu spät, sonst hätte ich mir eine schwere OP erspart. Andererseits wurden befallene Lymphknoten in der leiste gefunden, die jetzt bei Strahlentherapie mit behandelt werden, was sonst nicht der fall gewesen wäre. Ich halte ein PET-CT jetzt als wichtigstes Diagnosemittel  mit.

Gruß
Reinhard

----------


## WernerS

Hallo Jürgen,

ich habe das gefunden:

http://www.tk-online.de/centaurus/ge...t__berlin.html

Unten rechts ist eine Kontaktadresse angegeben. Dort kannst Du sicher erfahren, ob das nur Lippenbekenntnisse waren. Das von Reinhard beschriebene Verfahren der proforma stationären Einweisung kenne ich auch von der Uni Tübingen. Ich bin allerdings bei Ulm geblieben, weil ich grosses Vertrauen an die dortige Fachkompetenz in Sachen PK habe. Allerdings muss ich als Kassenpatient der DAK mit einer Überweisung des Arztes jeweils etwa  720 zuzahlen.

Gruß
WernerS

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo WernerS,
besten Dank für den Hinweis, dem ich umgehend nachgehen werde. Vor 4 Jahren war ich auch in Ulm und haben ebenfalls zugezahlt.
Gruß Jürgen

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo WernerS,
inzwischen habe ich von der angegebenen Adresse den Bescheid erhalten, der den ersten Bescheid bestätigt. Kosten werden also nur bei kleinzelligem Lungenkrebs,Brustkrebs und Lymphdrüsenkrebs übernommen.
Warum im Falle Reinhard die Kosten übernommen wurden ist danach nicht zu erklären.
Vermutlich genügt es nicht Beiträge zu zahlen, man muss auch Glück haben.
FS hatte vor einiger Zeit auch einmal hier berichtet, dass die TK die Kosten übernimmt. Vielleicht hat er inzwischen neue Erkenntnisse dazu und meldet sich.
Gruß Jürgen

----------


## Urologe

... Eine Kostenünernahme kann man dann erwirken, wenn:

1. Standardverfahren ausgeschöpft sich (CT, MRT, Szinti)
2. man darlegen kann, inwiefern dann ein PET/CT den weiteren Behandlungsverlauf ändern würde

d.h. also nicht "weiche Kriterien", um z.B. bei active-surveillance "zu sehen, ob der Tumor größer geworden ist o.ä.)

Gruss
fs

----------


## johannes41

Hallo marsjürg,

ich bin GKV versichert (TK). Es gibt nach meinem Wissenstand in Deutschlna drei Kliniken, die ein PET-CT ohne Kostenbelastng für den Patienten durchführen. Das wird dadurch erreicht, dass die Kliniken der Krankenkasse ihren Tagessatz (oder deren mehrere) berechnen. Mein Onkologe hat mich in die Uniklinik Münster eingewiesen und ich brauchte, dank dieses Abrechnungsverfahrens, keine Zuzahlung leisten.

Gruss
Johannes41

----------


## ReinerS

Hallo,
ich habe gerade in diesem Monat eine Cholin-PET/CT in der Uini-KLinik
Tübingen machen lassen. Ebenfalls im "vorstationären" Verfahren. Die Klinik hat im Vorwege einen Kostenvoranschlag an die Krankenkasse übermittelt und es blieben keine Kosten für mich. Es liegt auch daran, daß
in Tübingen eine Studie läuft, um die PET-CT in den Katalog der Kassenleistungen auch bei PK zu bekommen.
Anforderungsbogen für den einweisenden Arzt gibt es im Internet. Einweisungsverordnung für stationäre Bahndlung ist erfordelich.

Grüsse 
ReinerS

----------


## Rolf.K

Ich bin auch bei der TK versichert und habe PET/CT hinter mir.An der Uniklinik Erlangen benötigt man nur eine Einweisung (ins Krankenhaus). Das reicht und man rechnet mit der TK ab.
MfG
Rolf

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Rolf,
war die Untersuchung auch mit einem stationären Aufenthalt im Krankenhaus verbunden?
Gruß Jürgen

----------


## PeterP

Hallo Jürgen und Mitstreiter,
hatte vor kurzem eine PET-CT und hatte bei der Kostenrückfrage von meiner Krankenkasse (Barmer) folgende interessante Info erhalten:
Die Kosten bei alleiniger Untersuchung (also ambulant), werden  übernommen, wenn ein Abrechnungsvertrag mit dem Institut besteht. Für meinen Fall im Südwesten ist dies Tübingen.
Natürlich geht es dabei um die Kosten.
Man muss also vorher bei seiner Krankenkasse nachfragen, wo man zur PET-CT hingehen kann, um die Kosten erstattet zu bekommen.
Gruß Peter

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Peter,
Helmut.2 hatte bei der TK einen Antrag auf ein PET/CT gestellt, der inzwischen aber abgelehnt wurde. Bei der Barmer mag es anders aussehen; bei der TK hat man z.Zt. schlechte Karten für eine Kostenübernahme. Nach meiner Kenntnis gibt es nur den Weg mit einer Einweisung zu einer stationären Behandlung. Ob man die von seinem Uro oder sonstigem Arzt bekommt habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert.
Möglichweise kann man bis Februar 09 über den Umweg einer Szinti an ein PET/CT kommen. Mal abwarten, ob Helmut.2 mit seinem Einspruch gegen den abgelehnten Antrag durchkommt.
Gruß  Jürgen

----------


## Anonymous2

PET-Untersuchung anstelle von Skelettszintigraphie wird jetzt übergangsweise von den GKVn bezahlt Die PET-Untersuchung (PET = Positronen-Emissions-Tomographie) in Kombination mit einem CT oder dem strahlungsfreien MRT ist der Knochenszintigraphie überlegen. Durch die Kombination von PET mit einem CT oder MRT wird eine präzise "Landkarte" dargestellt, in der eventuell vorhandene Metastasen erkannt und gut lokalisiert werden können. Ein PET/CT bzw. PET/MRT zeigt Metastasen bereits ab einer Größe von 3 bis 5 mm an  das Knochenszintigramm jedoch erst ab einer Größe von 12-15 mm!

----------

